# Leader



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

So I got my new 10lb braid in the mail today and got all rigged up with 20lb mono leader tied with a double-uni knot. Everything seemed perfect until I went down to the water to try it out. The knot hangs up on the guides =(. What am I doing wrong? Is 20lb leader to heavy? My knot seems perfect. Help!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Uni to uni is pretty bulky. Might want to look at a blood knot. It has a smaller diameter when tied.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

How long is your leader, I usually start mine out about 2', that allow me to not reel the knot past the tip.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

It's about ten feet. I was just doing what I saw on YouTube they said use a leader a bit longer then my rod. I could make it small so I don't have to reel it through the guides I guess.


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

Try this...Take the leader and braid and over lap it about 12". Twist the braid around the mono 6-7 times ( any more than this will break the mono when you tighten). Once you do that take the end of the braid and the end of the leader and bend them back towards each other. Again wrap the braid around the mono 6-7 times. You should now have the end of the braid facing the direction of the reel and the end of your leader facing the direction of the rest of your leader. With one hand pinch the end of the braid and the rest of the braid and with the other hand pinch the end of the leader and the rest of the leader and pull until the twists are tight. Then, release the end of the braid and the end of the leader and pull the lines. They should start to twist together. I dont know what this knot is called but its not actually a knot. The lines are twisted together. This method keeps the braid from cutting the mono when you have a fish pulling on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

Did you miss this?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/modified-albright-128975/


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

No I did not miss that. I was just doing what the package from the company said to do. It specifically says use a uni to uni. I will try the modified albright. Read the last line.


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been using uni-uni the same way with same problems... was considering switching to the mod. albright as well but I also bought some really tiny black swivels from tackle shop that are REALLY small but rated for 100#... thought that might be a nice option also.


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Probably a dumb question but why would you want to reel your leader through the guides? Also is 10ft not a little long for inshore?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Those are both good questions this is my first time using braid. So I don't know if you should have 10ft of leader or not and I don't really want to reel it through my guides. I just heard you should use a length of leader that's as long as your rod but I'm truly not sure. If 2 ft of leader is enough then that's awesome that means I don't have to reel it through my guides lol.


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

I use a 2 to 3 ft leader and normally use small swivels


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't and won't fault you for following instructions brother, that's not why I post. All I can say is that even though I live in Arkansas, I've been fishing since I was 5 and I'm now 57, and I've been using Spectra braid ever since it came out many, MANY years (decades) back. Only trying to help out here.

I get down to Destin and/or Corpus Christi every year, Corpus is my home town and where I learned to fish.

On the leader length thingy; I was using about 30' of fluoro leader on that offshore trip purely to take some of the shock off of the braid/fluoro connection and the hook set. That length of 60 lb fluoro doesn't stretch much, but it did the trick very well and the knot went easily through the guides _UNDER LOAD_ with no issues. I never had to set a hook, the rod just doubled over, but I also lost no fish and broke no knots, leaders or line, so what I'm doing works, but I make no claims at being a pro.:thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Most of my inshore fishing I use about a 3 ft leader. I tie them with together with an Albright. On a couple rods I like a long leader. Like you, nearly 10 ft. I tie those using a sebile knot. It's very small and goes through the guides without issue. It can be a pain to tie with the small braid but it a little practice goes long way.


----------

